# Ein Sternchen für ROM



## [DM]Zottel (11. März 2009)

Vorgestern war es soweit als mein Kopf mit gefühlten 9,81 m/s² in Bewegung geriet und erst von der Tischplatte gestopped werden konnte welche nicht nur ein gestöhntes "Autsch" sondern auch "bin ich ein Noob" erklingen lies. Ja, da war es soweit als mir jemand im Zonenchat die magischen Worte geschrieben hat, die Worte, die ich in allen anderen Online Games mit "ich bin kein Botter" beantwortet hätte. Er sagte: "Benutze doch das automatische Laufen".

DANKE, DANKE LIEBES ROM TEAM. DAS IST DIE FUNKTION DIE MIR WICHTIGER IST ALS DER GANZE GRAFIK SCHNICK SCHNACK

endlich hat ein Spiel es geschafft die wichtigste Funktion einzubauen. Nicht mehr schnödes laufen und suchen. Nein, nur noch klicken und AFK gehen. Questlog aufmachen, Questtypen mit rechtsklick anwählen und dann "automatisches laufen" aktivieren und schon läuft der Avatar zum NPC während ich in den Keller gehe und mir noch ein Bier hole. 

Danke Danke Danke


----------



## IIX (11. März 2009)

^^ ist mir auch aufgefallen als ich es gestern mal angetestet hab, richtig langweilig.. aber bestimmt ein + für die bot programiere- einfacher gehts nimmer ^^


----------



## Pymonte (11. März 2009)

jeah, bald muss man nicht mal mehr questen^^

Einfach Quest annehmen (hat keinen Text mehr, nur noch zu erhaltene XP usw)und schon läuft alles automatisch. Am besten auch die Questannahme automatisieren, das man seinem Char schön beim eigenständigen Leveln zuschauen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eaglestar (11. März 2009)

Guild Wars und WoW haben diese Funktion auch.
Warhammer zeigt dir sogar auf der Karte in welchem Gebiet du deine Quest erledigen musst.
Guild Wars leitet dich auch zum Ziel.

Wo liegt das Problem?
Es geht doch nur darum 200 Wölfe zu töten!
Richtig gute Aufgabe eine packende Geschichte oder sogar Rätzel gibt es doch in online RPGs ;-) nicht.


P.S.
Meine Konfig:

automatisch Laufen:R-Taste    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MfG
eagle


----------



## ink0gnito (11. März 2009)

eaglestar schrieb:


> Guild Wars und WoW haben diese Funktion auch.
> Warhammer zeigt dir sogar auf der Karte in welchem Gebiet du deine Quest erledigen musst.
> Guild Wars leitet dich auch zum Ziel.
> 
> ...




Weisst du überhaupt, wovon er redet?Bei Rom kannst du im Q.log ort/npc whatever anklicken von der q. und dein char läuft automatisch hin, egal wie weit entfernt du bist.
Bei WoW kannst du grad mal auto.  laufen machen mehr nicht!Kennst du den unterschied von beiden sachen?Ja?kkthxbai


----------



## Berserkerkitten (11. März 2009)

Na und? In anderen MMOs hast du Questmarker und bunte Pfeile, hier hast du noch nen Tracker mit Autorun. Ist genauso lame wie die Pfeile, nur komfortabler.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (11. März 2009)

Ich glaube die hälfte versteht mich nicht. Es geht nicht drum dass man die Quests nicht mehr durchliest oder so, es geht einzig und allein darum. Du weist dass du NPC XY gehen musst wo du die Quest geholt hast, und anstatt vor dem PC zu sitzen und W zu drücken bis du da bist, machst du Auto Walk zurück zum Questgeber, oder Autowalk zur nächsten Stadt wo du hin willst. Sprich, es entfällt die BRAIN AFK ZEIT beim laufen.


----------



## IIX (11. März 2009)

das gleiche auch infight. 

monster ins target nehmen /attack - charakter rennt hin und ist quasi auf /follow.. 

naja jedem das seine, meins ist es nicht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. März 2009)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='1536444' date='11.03.2009, 15:00']
> es entfällt die BRAIN AFK ZEIT beim laufen.



Ja, jetzt darfst du dabei BRAIN AFK aufm Klo sitzen...


Edit: Auch noch InFight?

Macht man überhaupt bei dem spiel etwas alleine oder guckt man die ganze Zeit nur zu wie der Char, alles dank AutoPlopp alleine macht?


----------



## UnicoNoco (12. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ja, jetzt darfst du dabei BRAIN AFK aufm Klo sitzen...
> 
> 
> Edit: Auch noch InFight?
> ...




Na nun übertreibt mal nicht *g
Ihr müsst schon noch selber spielen, das Spiel so zu automatisieren, dass man nichts
mehr tun muss, halte ich für unmöglich. Oder auch für ziemlich umwahrscheinlich...
Wie auch immer, es geht darum, dass RoM einige nette Features besitzt die ich schon
in anderen MMORPG's vermisst habe.
Ob man hier nun das "Auto folgen" oder eben die "Pfeile" nutzt, bleibt jedem selbst
überlassen.
Was diese Funktionen jedoch ersparen, ist ein stundenlanges Suchen nach NPC "Karl"
oder nach Item "Wurstsemmel"...
Ich finds gut so. Ich nutz die Funktion mit dem "Folgen" eher weniger, aber die
Pfeile sind nach einem Questrun bei mir aktiv.


----------



## Analor (12. März 2009)

es wird ja niemand gezwungen die Funktionen auch in Anspruch zu nehmen.

Wenn Du lieber selber zum NPC laufen willst, dann mach es doch einfach^^

Ich persönlich finde es auch komfortabler.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (12. März 2009)

IIX schrieb:


> monster ins target nehmen /attack - charakter rennt hin und ist quasi auf /follow..



Wenn du das ganze Spiel mit Autohits bestreiten willst, dann viel Spaß ^^


----------



## Elements (12. März 2009)

Also ich finde es auch Super wie schon einige Vorredner geschriebenhaben man muss es ja nicht nutzen.
Wenn ich mal so sehe wieviele DL diverse Questhelper in andern MMO´s gibt und das als Addon dann frage ich mich, irgendwie kann es doch o schlecht nicht sein.

Und zu dem Thema zurück zu kommen es gibt keine Rätsel mehr in MMO´s? dann sollten diese Leute man HdRo spielen denn da gibt es keine Addons und auch so kaum Questhilfen als der Questtext selbst.

Wie gesagt ist ne feine Sache wer es nutzt, nutzt es wer nicht lässt es einfach bleiben, es wird niemand gezwungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruxandra (12. März 2009)

Endlich kann man ungestört Bier holen und ist dann auch schon am NPC...Also ich finds klasse!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raminator (12. März 2009)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='1535604' date='11.03.2009, 12:12']
> Vorgestern war es soweit als mein Kopf mit gefühlten 9,81 m/s² in Bewegung geriet und erst von der Tischplatte gestopped werden konnte welche nicht nur ein gestöhntes "Autsch" sondern auch "bin ich ein Noob" erklingen lies. Ja, da war es soweit als mir jemand im Zonenchat die magischen Worte geschrieben hat, die Worte, die ich in allen anderen Online Games mit "ich bin kein Botter" beantwortet hätte. Er sagte: "Benutze doch das automatische Laufen".
> 
> DANKE, DANKE LIEBES ROM TEAM. DAS IST DIE FUNKTION DIE MIR WICHTIGER IST ALS DER GANZE GRAFIK SCHNICK SCHNACK
> ...


ist doch langweilig sowas


----------



## Miamoto (12. März 2009)

Ich versuchs mal aus der Sicht eines normalen Anwendungsentwicklers zu sehen. Das Stichwort ist usability. RoM verfügt über eine große Benutzerfreundlichkeit, man kann mit wenig clicks viel erreichen. Seit wann ist das schlecht. Wieder kommt aus der Ecke der Vielspieler: "Puhhh, ihr könnt nix. Alles automatisiert, lasst gleich bots für euch spielen"

Meine Worte hierfür Bullshit. Ihr habt die Funktion nie gesehen und äußert ne Meinung, setzten 6, ab in die Ecke. Erst anschauen, prüfen, dann beurteilen.

Mir fällt es schwer die Auto Run Funktion zu verwenden, da renn ich an sooooovielen Rohstoffen vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die alle Mein sein könnten und die man zum craften brauch. Ich bin bei RoM ständig am rumclicken.


----------



## Sharthor (12. März 2009)

Sagt euch Progress Quest etwas? Einfach mal ausprobieren, dürfte euch gefallen.

http://www.progressquest.com/


----------



## Xanie (12. März 2009)

@Threadersteller: Genau das hab ich gestern auch zu 1000 im Zonenchat gesagt ;D


----------



## DefenderX (12. März 2009)

Miamoto schrieb:


> Ich versuchs mal aus der Sicht eines normalen Anwendungsentwicklers zu sehen. Das Stichwort ist usability. RoM verfügt über eine große Benutzerfreundlichkeit, man kann mit wenig clicks viel erreichen. Seit wann ist das schlecht. Wieder kommt aus der Ecke der Vielspieler: "Puhhh, ihr könnt nix. Alles automatisiert, lasst gleich bots für euch spielen"
> 
> Meine Worte hierfür Bullshit. Ihr habt die Funktion nie gesehen und äußert ne Meinung, setzten 6, ab in die Ecke. Erst anschauen, prüfen, dann beurteilen.
> 
> ...




Schon geschrieben und 100% sign


----------



## Samiross (6. April 2009)

Also ich nutz lieber die Pfeile wobei ich zuerst auch schwerst glücklich war als ich das Autofind/Run entdeckt habe.
Char bleibt mir zu oft an Ecken in Varanas hängen.
Die Pfeile sind schwer praktisch weil auch NPC Fundorte teilwiede sehr bescheiden beschrieben werden. (meine meinung)


----------



## Kildran (6. April 2009)

eaglestar schrieb:


> Wo liegt das Problem?
> Es geht doch nur darum 200 Wölfe zu töten!
> Richtig gute Aufgabe eine packende Geschichte oder sogar Rätzel gibt es doch in online RPGs ;-) nicht.



das kann ich so nicht unterstützen 
also in HdRO die quests erzählen meist interessante storys und die epische questreihe ist sowieso das beste was ich in einem mmo je gesehen habe 

sind also net alle mmo´s so eintönig und einfallslos was questtexte und anderwaltige gestaltung geht wobei mir dann auch noch spontan die ersten 20 lvl von AoC einfallen (leider nur die ersten 20)

aber bei RoM wäre es ohne diese funktion meiner meinung teilweise unmöglich zu questen weil wie auch oben erwähnt die questtexte nicht unbedingt hilfreich sind und mit ner menge infos sparen also für jeden der auch nur einen fitzel auf story steht is das questen in RoM schonmal nix


----------



## eaglestar (6. April 2009)

Ok, Herr der Ringe und auch Guild Wars erzählen gute Geschichten.

Aber an ein Zelda oder Secret of Mana kommen sie eben nicht ran. (meine Meinung)


Gruß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Butsch (6. April 2009)

also craften ist in RoM mal von arsch. absolut sinnlos derzeit und schon seit der cb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum thema automatisieren. dank elitepvpers brauch man schon nich mehr selber leveln questn oder so macht der dingsbums für dich alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Game is voll von rotz und überteuert wünsche das frogster damit dicke auf die schnauze fällt aber sowas von


----------



## Shariko (6. April 2009)

Butsch schrieb:


> PS: Game is voll von rotz und überteuert wünsche das frogster damit dicke auf die schnauze fällt aber sowas von



Ach ist das so? Na dann wollen wir mal rechnen, was so WoW bis jetzt ungefähr gekostet hat:

ca. 50 Euro fürs Grundspiel
+ ca. 100 Euro für beide Addons
+ ca. 624 Euro Abogebühren
Macht insgesamt ca. 774 Euro
(Preise richten sich nach den ersten Tagen des Erscheinens und berücksichtigen keine regionalen Vergünstigungen. Abogebühren wurden mit 13 Euro im Monat berechnet und berücksichtigen keine Vergünstigungen.)

Also da überlege man sich, was man bei RoM da alles aus dem Itemshop holen kann.

So und jetzt zum eigentlichen Thema:

Die Autorun-Funktion ist zwar ne ganz feine Sache, wenn man mal eben schnell zum Questgeber zurück will und vielleicht noch was im Ofen oder so hat, aber leider bleibt der Char noch oft hängen (mit dem Drumrumlaufen hat er es noch nicht so XD). Da finde ich die Pfeile für mich praktischer, da sie mir alles sagen was ich in dem Moment wissen muß.
Und wie gesagt, man brauch diese Automatisierung nicht nutzen. Es ist nur ein weiterer Komfortpunkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eaglestar (6. April 2009)

Shariko schrieb:


> ...Da finde ich die Pfeile für mich praktischer, da sie mir alles sagen was ich in dem Moment wissen muß...



Übringens hat Aion diese Funktion jetzt auch ^^



Gruß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larandera (6. April 2009)

Naja, man kann das Mouse-Klick-Steuersystem ausschalten. dann hat man ganz gleiche gewohnte WoW Steuerung.

Jedoch auch WoW hat eine Funktion mit der man per Mouseklicks steuern kann.. von daher wayne?^^

finde die Funktion sehr gut mit dem Qlog und Auto run, da man so auch etwas anderes machen kann wenn man zum 10 mal zum gleichen Q geber geht..^^

von daher finde ich es eine gute Idee das sie sowas eingebaut haben.


Hab die Mouseklick Steuerung deaktiviert, da sie beim PvP etc nervt.
Jedoch das Qlog laufen benutz ich ab und zu da es doch praktisch ist wenn man mal nen Q mob nicht findet oder halt Q geber zurückläuft.

Edit: @ Butsch..

ERster Comment im Forum und schon so billige Ausage über ein Game...warum sind die meisten Leute immer so bescheuert? ^^ sorry, ich les mir Buffed max die News durch über das Game was ich gerade zocke und geh meine Wege wieder...
aber die meisten schauen in jedes Forum von jedem Spiel, egal ob sie es mögen oder nicht, und nörgeln bzw preisen iwelche Games dann, obwohl sie keine Ahnung davon haben und wh nichtmal um die 5 Tage played haben oO

einfach bescheuert -.-

so ich geh mal meine Wege wieder^^

Ps: Die Epische Q reihe finde ich doch schon sehr gut gemacht in RoM =)


----------



## Thedynamike (6. April 2009)

Shariko schrieb:


> Ach ist das so? Na dann wollen wir mal rechnen, was so WoW bis jetzt ungefähr gekostet hat:
> 
> ca. 50 Euro fürs Grundspiel
> + ca. 100 Euro für beide Addons
> ...



Was hat der Preis von WoW damit zu tun, dass er RoM scheisse findet?


----------



## Laeknishendr (6. April 2009)

Die Questnavi ist perfekt. Gab 2-3 Quests, die hätte ich auf jeden Fall bei er Beschreibung NIE finden können. Tatsächlich wird da evtl. nur ein Name erwähnt ohne Ziel oder Ortangabe *g*


----------



## Shariko (6. April 2009)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Was hat der Preis von WoW damit zu tun, dass er RoM scheisse findet?


Das diente nur als Beispiel um zu zeigen, was man u. a. für ein Abo-Onlinerollenspiel ausgeben kann. Natürlich passt das jetzt nicht auf alle MMORPGs die per Abo laufen, da jedes zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt auf den Markt kam und somit unterschiedliche Kosten zustande gekommen sind.
Das sollte als Gegenargument zu dem angeblich "überteuerten" RoM dienen. Die Preise sind wie gesagt nur Schätzwerte und können bei jedem einzelnen sich anders belaufen.


----------



## Butsch (6. April 2009)

ich spiele das spiel schon nebenher seit CB weil ich dachte gut, sieht aus und spielt sich fast wie wow dazu kostenlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hätte potienzial aber für Tanks
 MUSS im endcontent in den CS investiert werden bzw sehr viel viel viel zeit für die mats 

Aber wenn man sieht was frog bzw runewaker für die community macht kann man nur den laden in den dreck ziehen.
Das Offizielle forum sind mit wünsche, verbesserungen, bugs voll aber bisher ist nicht 1 davon umgesetzt worden ^^

Und selbst wenn das mein erster post war war es extra für das game die anmeldung wert und hat mich gefreut das du dich über mich ärgerst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acias (6. April 2009)

Frogster kann die Wünsche ja auch nicht direkt umsetzen. Frogster ist nur der Publisher in Europa, die sammeln jede Woche eine Lsite von Vorschlägen/Feedbacks und senden diese an Runewalker weiter.


----------



## Archorus (6. April 2009)

Shariko schrieb:


> Das diente nur als Beispiel um zu zeigen, was man u. a. für ein Abo-Onlinerollenspiel ausgeben kann. Natürlich passt das jetzt nicht auf alle MMORPGs die per Abo laufen, da jedes zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt auf den Markt kam und somit unterschiedliche Kosten zustande gekommen sind.
> Das sollte als Gegenargument zu dem angeblich "überteuerten" RoM dienen. Die Preise sind wie gesagt nur Schätzwerte und können bei jedem einzelnen sich anders belaufen.


Da redest Du gegen Wände, liebe Shariko... 

RoM ist nunmal schlecht und kann nix und hat nix Neues und das Geklaute ist auch noch schlecht umgesetzt und es ist Abzocke und vor allem ist es unfair... habe ich was vergessen, liebe WoW(oder sonst was)-Fanboys?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ...jedenfalls scheinen die anderen Spiele nicht gut genug zu sein, um die Fanboys von unsinnigen und sich immer und immer wieder wiederholenden Postings, die Runses of Magic schlecht machen sollen, abzuhalten (wobei es natürlich auch sehr berechtigte und ernsthafte Kritik gibt und das ist auch gut und richtig). So langsam sind die ganzen Bösartigkeiten von Frogster und Runemaker doch bekannt, aber offenbar gibt es noch ein paar Wahnsinnige, die sich trotzdem nach Taborea wagen. Also: Lasst uns doch, wenn wir Euren klugen Ratschlägen einfach nicht folgen wollen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S.: Keine Sorge, liebe WoWler, keiner will Euch Azeroth kaputt machen oder so. Und ja, es ist der Platzhirsch. Und ja, er wird es auch (vorerst) bleiben. Also Puls runter - nicht alle Wege führen nach RoM.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shariko (6. April 2009)

Archorus schrieb:


> Da redest Du gegen Wände, liebe Shariko...
> 
> RoM ist nunmal schlecht und kann nix und hat nix Neues und das Geklaute ist auch noch schlecht umgesetzt und es ist Abzocke und vor allem ist es unfair... habe ich was vergessen, liebe WoW(oder sonst was)-Fanboys?
> 
> ...



Ok, wo du recht hast, da haste recht.
Jedem das seine, woran man immer gefallen dran findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mal so angemerkt, eine Wand ist um einiges kommunikativer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Archorus (6. April 2009)

Shariko schrieb:


> Aber mal so angemerkt, eine Wand ist um einiges kommunikativer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wo Du Recht hast, hast Du Recht.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## think000 (6. April 2009)

nur weil solche funktionen ur verfügung gesgtellt werden heist es noch lange nicht, dass du sie auch nutzen musst!!!
außerdem wird das spiel jetzt auch nicht schlechter!
ist halt eine eingebaute "schwierigkeitsstufe: leicht"

ich zb nutze dies nur falls ich echt nicht herausfinden kann wo ich jetzt hin muss!

also wegen dem hier so rumlabern, schimpfen usw is echt umsonst. 
denn wenn dir das ned passt lass es doch einfach un benutze diese funktion einfach ned.
ist doch ned so schwer oder? ^^


zu den leuten die rom da schlecht machen und sagen es is nix un hat au nix neues:
ja und??? über geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich streiten.
und nix neues??? also ich habe da schon so manches neues gefunden!
is muss ja ned immer etwas total megahippeskuhleshypersuperfettes ding dazukommen. 
sind halt ein paar kleinigkeiten die dazugekommen sind
ja und? das game is f2p ... was erwartest du dir da großartiges??? 

was mir au total gegen den strich geht ist, dass viele immer gleich jedes neue mmo mit wow vergleichen!!!
wieso wird immer alles mit wow verglichen?
selbst gw wurde ja mit wow verglichen .. was meiner meinung nach nun garnicht geht!
wow soll meinung nach nicht als messlatte benutzt werden ... denn ned mal das ist das erste mmo!
meines wissens nach ist es daoc.
auch wenn wow das ammeist gespielte mmo ist heist es noch lange ned dass es au das beste ist ... denn wie schon oben erwähnt: über geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich streiten


----------



## Tyrannda (6. April 2009)

Butsch schrieb:


> ich spiele das spiel schon nebenher seit CB weil ich dachte gut, sieht aus und spielt sich fast wie wow dazu kostenlos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


5 Jahre WoW .. Seit der BETA wurde Housing versprochen... ROM hat es !!!
Denk mal nach mein Junge.

Auch die Gildenfunktionen sind sehr ausgereift und treiben den Zusammenhalt zusammen. Gildenhaus !
WoW hat nur Raidgilden... In WoW Classic sah die Welt noch ganz anders aus.

Ich hoffe Idioten wie du bleiben ruhig bei WoW. Denn in ROM will ich keinen Kindergarten haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Tyrannda


----------



## Tyrannda (6. April 2009)

think000 schrieb:


> ...
> was mir au total gegen den strich geht ist, dass viele immer gleich jedes neue mmo mit wow vergleichen!!!
> wieso wird immer alles mit wow verglichen?
> selbst gw wurde ja mit wow verglichen .. was meiner meinung nach nun garnicht geht!
> ...


ROM ist KONKURRENZFÄHIG !!!
Deswegen versucht man es in den Dreck zu ziehen.
Steuerung ist 1:1 von WoW. Das Handling auch. Aber die Komplexität der Klassen ist gelungener als bei WoW. Mehr Abwechslung und mehr Skill ist hier gefragt. Das "Verzaubern" in ROM ist um einiges komplizierter bzw. aufwendiger als in WoW.

FÜr das Geld was man im Jahr in WoW nur an Abogebühren steckt, kannste in ROM an Nützlichkeiten gar nicht ausgeben.
Vielleicht mit einem Edelhaus und bester Einrichtung.

Gruß Tyrannda


----------



## Butsch (7. April 2009)

RoM ist zwar konkurrenzfähig mit wow ja und sag auch nix dagegen, 
nur macht es absolut 0 spass mit soooo viele bugs da zu spielen, unstabile server
und Frog gibt die wünsche nicht weiter an runewaker gerade als publisher.

RoM , housing schön und gut aber wozu? ^^ die paat tp hat man so fixer gefarmt und die marken für wichtigeres aufgehoben.
Berufe sind sowas von bekloppt. kein einziger nutzt was und dazu den zu skillen ist übertrieben mit den mats

Aber solang die nix am Balancing, bugs, stabilität und ein bissl was an den dias machen ist das nur ein drecksgame


----------



## Citronette (7. April 2009)

Butsch schrieb:


> RoM ist zwar konkurrenzfähig mit wow ja und sag auch nix dagegen,
> nur macht es absolut 0 spass mit soooo viele bugs da zu spielen, unstabile server
> und Frog gibt die wünsche nicht weiter an runewaker gerade als publisher.
> 
> ...



Also die einzigste Instanz bei der ich laggs habe war bisher die Mühle. Ein voller Raid in der Gallerie hatte keine Lags bei mir hervorgerufen. Auch in der Welt habe ich bisher kaum Lags gehabt (zumindest nicht mehr als bei WAR oder AOC).
Bugs, du hättest mal AOC bei Release spielen sollen oder nach jedem Patch bei dem mehr Bugs ins Spiel kamen als vorher drin waren (wenn man immer alles mit WoW vergleicht, darf man auch mal mit anderen Spielen vergleichen).
Und bei den Berufen ist das Kochen eigentlich recht nützlich, Rüstungshandwerk für blaue Items auch (auch wenn ich bisher zurecht das Craftingsystem (im Bezug auf Zeit) kritisiert habe).

Also ich frage mich echt, wie lange wie oft und ob du überhaupt einen etwas höheren Char hasst obwohl du seit der CB spielst oder ob du nur das was bisher geschrieben wurde aufgreifst um es in einem eigenen Text zu verpacken.

Balancing gibt es aktuell Probleme (aber wo gibt es das nicht?) auf die Community wird aktuell zu wenig gehört (wer macht das "leider" nicht?) und Bugs gibt es auch in jedem Spiel. Von daher ist aktuell jedes Spiel ein Drecksgame für dich und daher frage ich mich, ob du überhaupt etwas spielst und wenn ja warum du dann dafür auch noch Geld in Form von Gebühren oder Kauf ausgibst?.


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (7. April 2009)

Ich weis garnicht was ihr euch alle so aufregt. Klar RoM ist nicht perfekt, es gibt Bugs, Serverprobleme usw…

aber RoM ist KOSTENLOS!!!! Hier wird das wie immer so dargestellt: RoM verglichen mit WoW = Schwer Mies. 

Was habt ihr fürn Problem? Ich spiel RoM, seit einiger Zeit schon und das Spiel wird besser, es gibt weniger Bugs und mit dem Release kamen neue Quests neue Items usw.

Wenn ich das hier so lese was die ganzen WoW-Kiddis hier schreiben von wegen RoM taugt nix. Von mir aus, eure Meinung aber es zwingt euch keiner euch mit sowas minderwertigem wie RoM abzugeben. 

Ingame merkt man wer von den Noobs WoW spielt… 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zu dem Autowalk… ich benutzte ihn nie da bei mir die Funktion aufgrund mehrerer Addons über Map automatisch irgendwo hin zu laufen ausser Kraft gesetzt wurde. Für NPC´s  benutzte ich wenn nötig finden nie automatische Bewegung da es in den höheren Gebieten unmöglich ist automatisch zu laufen ohne direkt von 6 Mobs umgelegt zu werden.

Die Quests in RoM sind eigentlich ganz gut die Storys sind witzig und die Epic zieht sich schön mit einer interessanten Geschichte durchs ganze Spiel ( Ich habe sie gestern abgeschlossen) Klar man kann durch autowalk einfach zum nächten target rennen aber es zwingt einen keiner zu, nehmt euch die Zeit und lest die Quests die sind gut!

Und jetzt zum wichtigsten Punkt, hab ich schon erwähnt das RoM GRATIS!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ist? Für WoW bezahlt ihr damit ihr spielen dürft, ohne Geld kein Spiel. Bei RoM kann man sich gegen Geld Diamanten kaufen die im CS für unterstützendes Material ausgegeben werden können. Na und!!! Das gibts in jedem Kostenlosen Spiel!!! 

1. Niemand zwingt euch Dias für den CS zu holen (ich bin Lvl 49 und hab noch nicht einen Cent bezahlt für das Spiel)

2. Seit dem letzten Patch gibt es DIAMANTENHANDEL!!! Ja man kann die geldwerten Dias gegen Gold oder Items von anderen Spielern kaufen, tauschen wie auch immer…
   Das gibt jedem die Möglichkeit im CS items und andere Sachen zu erwerben OHNE!!!Geld dafür auszugeben. Meiner Meinung nach die perfekte Lösung, die die Geld für das Spiel ausgeben können Ingame was    verdienen, haben aber keinen wirklichen Vorteil was Items oder andere Sachen angeht weil sie für alle zugänglich gemacht werden. 


Fazit: RoM ist nicht so gut wie WoW, aber das erwartet auch keiner also hört auf RoM schlechtzumachen wenn ihrs noch nicht probiert habt! Für ein gratis RPG ist es ein gelungenen Spiel wenn auch nicht ganz fertig aber es kommen ständig neue Sachen, zb kommt bald Rabenfeld dazu… Man arbeitet an dem Spiel!!! Also hört bitte mit dem "RoM ist ein Drecksspiel auf"


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (7. April 2009)

Jedem gefällt das eine oder andere besser. WoW hatte einfach Zeit vieles richtig zu machen bzw. die Leute zu vergraulen und auch RoM wird diese Zeit noch haben, das schöne ist jedoch, bei RoM ist es freiwillig. Wenn man als tank oben mitspielen will muss halt was in den Itemshop gepackt werden, wer in WoW ganz oben mitspielen will muss monatlich 13/12/11 Euro investieren, was sich im laufe der Zeit auch läppert.

Back to Topic: Freiwillig. Mehr bräuchte man dazu nicht sagen oder? Wer will, der machts. Wer nicht, der lässts einfach sein. Oder fühlt ihr euch genötigt diese Funktion zu nützen? Ich glaube kaum das es heisst: ,,Nutze den Autowalk oder wir lassen dich nicht mehr spielen!''. Von soher, lasst es doch einfach so stehen, es ist nicht notwendig es zu machen.


----------



## Butsch (7. April 2009)

oder man investiert zeit in seine items und schwupp sind die weg und der tolle support kann nix machen.
Dias verschwinden auch gerne mal und der support closed deinen beitrag ^^

hab ich schon erwähnt wie schlecht RoM ist und vergeudete zeit?


----------



## Tyrannda (7. April 2009)

Butsch schrieb:


> oder man investiert zeit in seine items und schwupp sind die weg und der tolle support kann nix machen.
> Dias verschwinden auch gerne mal und der support closed deinen beitrag ^^
> 
> hab ich schon erwähnt wie schlecht RoM ist und *vergeudete zeit*?


Thema : Vergeudete Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


SPIELZEIT = vergeudete Zeit.
Lese lieber Bücher, mach deinen Prof.  Das ist "keine vergeudete Zeit"

WoW Release hatte auch sehr viele Bugs. In Rom habe ich sogar die GLEICHEN Bugs wiedergefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wie gesagt, das man so oft und hartnäckig mit WoW vergleicht, wobei die Basis nicht die gleiche ist, zeigt nur, das anscheinend immer mehr Raids in WoW auflösen und viele zu ROM wechseln.

Es gibt gute Gründe zu ROM zu gehen und WoW zu meiden. Den Spielspass hat man bei WoW mittlerweile weggepatcht.
Es wurden auch schon tausende pro und contras Threads aufgemacht. Man muss es nicht erläutern.
Wenn man Porsche mit dem Käfer vergleicht, ergibt sich auch, das man zwar mit dem Porsche schneller und komfortabler fährt, aber man dennoch ankommt.
Und hier ist das gleiche. ROM kostet nix. Man braucht auch nix zu erwarten. Und dennoch toppt es in einigen Bereichen, die ich mir bei WoW gewünscht hätte.
Ich hoffe nur, es kommen nicht allzuviele WoWler zu ROM... In meiner Gilde sind es schon über 80% xD


----------



## ikarus275 (7. April 2009)

Tyrannda schrieb:


> 5 Jahre WoW .. Seit der BETA wurde Housing versprochen... ROM hat es !!!



RoM hat kein Housing, RoM hat nur Mini-instanzierte Räume. SWG hat Housing.


----------



## McOrc (7. April 2009)

Kann dazu nur sagen das dieses Featcher glaube nur eingebaut worden ist weil die spiele macher die Berufe total versaut haben mann ist ja Wochen lang am farmen und man klopt stunden lang auf Erzen etc rum nur um in 3 Monaten seine Berufe skills auf 10 zu bekommen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  . Also will nur sagen wenn ich stunden lang farmen war für die Berufe finde ich die Auto Lauf funktion echt nice denn kann ich eine rauchen gehen um den frust vom Farmen abzubauen...


----------



## Tyrannda (7. April 2009)

ikarus275 schrieb:


> RoM hat kein Housing, RoM hat nur Mini-instanzierte Räume. SWG hat Housing.


Es ging darum, das man was sagt bzw. verspricht und nicht einhält. Das bei ROM auch viel geredet wird und nicht viel gemacht ist, ist  mit WoW sehr identisch.
Darum gehts hier.

Berufe sind meiner Meinung gut gelungen. Habe in 3 Tagen einen Kundi 15 / Priest 15 und alle Berufe auf Rang 8-11.
Witzig ist, das es keine Fehlversuche gibt. Alles wird peinlichstgenau auf den Prozent angezeigt.

In WoW Classic als einige Level 60 wurden, haben viele gemeckert, das das so schnell ging. In Diablo hat man auch Monate gebraucht um es zu schaffen.
In WoW muss heute immer alles schnell gehen... verstehe ich nicht. Eine Ausbildung macht man ja auch in 3 Jahren und nicht in 3 Tagen.
Und die Berufe brauchen nicht ewig.

Bei den Runen ist es lustiger. Je nach dem kannste auch sogar deine Waffe vernichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und im PvP Items verlieren. Aspekte, die in WoW nie kommen werden.

Auch ein Kumpel von mir würde sich Hardcore WoW wünschen. 
Einmal tot -> Neustart des Spiels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei Level 1 xD

Positivier Nebeneffekt von ROM ist, das man bei den Wartungszeiten cooler bleibt als zu WoW Zeiten. Denn für eine monatliche muss man eine Dienstleistung erwarten können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei ROM sind die Erwartungen niedriger angelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Butsch (7. April 2009)

viel spass beim weiteren skillen deiner berufe, da brauchste 3 tage für 8-11 % von 1 skillpunkt^^

Daylie NM jetzt voll von arsch. Rabenfell unspielbar da dort es nur laggt. nichmla ne karte gibs zu den gebiet. wie kann man was online stellen wenn es nich mal fertig ist.

Laoch und Aontacht jetzt auf, ruckelparty von neuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 angeblich neue server und schon vorher gab es laggs ohne ende und jetzt dürfen nochmehr rauf. Muahaha


----------



## Lyx (7. April 2009)

Zum Thema brauch man garnicht viel sagen:

Wer die Quests zu leicht findet und lieber rumsuchen will brauch jegliche Hilfe, die eingebaut ist, nicht nutzen.
Also hört auf zu jammern.

Desweiteren für alle Questleser.
Es sind auch genug Hinweise in der Questbeschreibung um ohne Auto Funtion oder Pfeilen ans Ziel zu kommen.
Wenn ihr die Features nutzt dann meckert auch nicht.
Niemand zwingt euch.

Jedoch gibt es auch Leute die einfach nur Spaß haben wollen an der eigentlichen Aufgabe und nicht am Suchen oder dem tollen langen Weg den man laufen muss.
Das sollte man auch berücksichtigen.

Was Bots angeht, so verwenden die ohnehin eigene Scripts.
Es würde auch nicht viel bringen wenn man automatisch in ein Rudel läuft das einen von hinten verlangsamt und paraliziert.
Was so ziemlich bei 70% aller Mobs passiert.

.. und das Serverlag Thema hat hier nichts zu suchen, andere Baustelle, geht dort weinen. ^^


----------



## Anowo (7. April 2009)

Also fürs zwischendurch zocken ist Rom sehr gut geeignet, aber es hat nicht die Tiefe die ein Wow, War oder Hdr bietet. 
Wer das aktzeptiert der wird Rom mögen. ich spiele auch Rom seit der open Beta aber ich vermisse da irgendwie  das Flair, aber obwohl man es nicht soll vergleicht man es mit Wow und da ist ne Geschichte die gibt es bei Rom nur in Ansätzen. Deswegen fürs zwischendurch zocken ist es ok aber mehr leider nicht.


----------



## battschack (7. April 2009)

@Lyx 

Klar verwenden bot-coder eigene scripts aber so wirds dene doch irgendwie sehr leicht gemacht. Bald können die bots auch noch quest anehmen und abgeben denke ich : )


----------



## sTereoType (8. April 2009)

ich versteh schon das es ein nicht unbedingt schlechte neuerung ist, aber gerade bei mmos bzw rollenspielen find ich es schon angebracht auch mal durch die eigentliche welt zu irren. wenn bloß die quest annehmen und gleich im anschluss gegnerhorden metzeln will, kann ich auch ratchet & clank arenes spielen. kommt am ende aufs gleiche hinaus...


----------



## Butsch (8. April 2009)

battschack schrieb:


> @Lyx
> 
> Klar verwenden bot-coder eigene scripts aber so wirds dene doch irgendwie sehr leicht gemacht. Bald können die bots auch noch quest anehmen und abgeben denke ich : )



es gibt immerhin einen der für dich grindet, lootet und den schund (kann man einstellen was schund ist)für dich am npc verkauft und wieder zum farmspot geht


----------



## Náyla. (12. April 2009)

Eindeutig eines der besten Features von RoM meiner Meinung nach ;-)


----------

